# overnight spot in St Andrews?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We will be at an evening event in St Andrews on Friday but the local campsites aren't open yet, does anyone know of an overnighting spot around there?
thanks

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to remember a couple of spots to the north beyond the Golf course but I cant confirm as we didnt stop overnight there. We did find a superb spot a few miles south of St Andrews at Kingsbarn here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=56....5BLs5jBydh1uhaFfeDPA&cbp=12,40.62,,0,7.1&z=17

Right by the sea.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The area abounds with yellow 'no overnighting' signs.  

If Crail is not too far away for you then there is a spot there. Elie is also another possible place.

PM Roger Black, he lives in the area for some of ther year, he is bound to know somewhere.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Kingsbarns is a lovely wildcamping spot. But I think they have put up no overnighting signs now.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> The area abounds with yellow 'no overnighting' signs.  If Crail is not too far away for you then there is a spot there. Elie is also another possible place. PM Roger Black, he lives in the area for some of ther year, he is bound to know somewhere.


Thanks for the recommendation, 747. Problem is we have our holiday home in Crail so don't usually need to stay within the area in the 'van, we really only know loads of places to spend a day or sit for a meal. Mrs B isn't into wildcamping as she doesn't feel secure so we always use sites or CL/CSs wherever we go. 
We have stayed on the site at Sauchope and also at Bankhead Farm CL/CS. SOme people have wildcamped in the carpark past the airfield on the Balcomie road, but I understand that's also often used by groups of 'travellers'. Kingsbarns beach car park has been suggested, they didn't have yellow signs last time we were there, although when we were having an evening BBQ by the van last year some busybody came the old "You can't stop here overnight, you know!" malarkey - I couldn't be bothered to argue as we hadn't intended doing so anyway. There is also the huge grass area in the car park running alongside the West Sands but I don't know whether the police patrol it at night. There is also a layby set back off the road on the right just before Guardbridge which might suit, although be prepared to be awoken early by Leuchars jets right overhead!
On day visit spots or eating places in the East Neuk and along the Fife Forth coast, I'm an expert!! Sorry I can't be more help with wildcamping, though.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris - have you thought of asking the venue if you can park in their car park overnight?

jan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies - it is as I thought, a bit of a no go area for wild camping. Unfortunately it is not possible to stay at the venue. 
It is only about 70 miles from home and I am happy not to drink so I think we may just come home and save ourselves the hassle. It is St Andrews loss if they don't provide year round overnight facilities so lose potential tourist income. Sad fact of life in this part of the country that so many places are paranoid about stopping 'travelllers'.

Chris


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you're C&CC Members, Newton of Nydie farm CS is nearby at Strathkinness and is shown as being open all year - shown as about £7-£8 or £9-£10 with EHU. Or for CC there's Knockhill, also near Strathkinness shown as around £8 with EHU. Haven't used either myself but they're both pretty close to St Andrews.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Greetings,

Just been doing some research into our trip to the land that god created, Scotland. Whilst searching for our first night stop near St Andrews came across Kingsbarn and it looks spectacular right by the beach.

Noticing how old these posts are and the can we overnight, can't we overnight comments.

Does anyone have up to date information on this spot please.

Cheers Dave.


----------

